# Looking for LGD



## goats&moregoats (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually a puppy. I live in Vermont and I am not having any luck. Can any one out there help me. Thinking Great Pyrenees, Maremma, or Anatolian shepherd. The Anatolian shepherd being my first pick.

Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 15, 2014)

I can call the breeder that we got our Toli pup from. Really nice dogs.
I have a thread about "Tiggs" on here somewhere.

I also know a Kangal breeder that has started trained dogs, no pups right now.

Let me know and I can pm you.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 15, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> I can call the breeder that we got our Toli pup from. Really nice dogs.
> I have a thread about "Tiggs" on here somewhere.
> 
> I also know a Kangal breeder that has started trained dogs, no pups right now.
> ...


 
any information to a breeder close by would be good.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 16, 2014)

talking to a gentleman tomorrow about an Anatolian shepherd he has. What type of questions do you think I should be asking. Most likely going to try to make arrangements to go see her next weekend. Any advice on what I should be looking for in her conformation? personality? reactions?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 16, 2014)

Is it a pup? Adult? What age?
Trained with what kind of livestock?
Are parents actual LGD's?

Depending on the answers your things to look for and ask will vary.

IOW- for example, I have  several pups right now, they are 4 months old. They are full time with goats and kid goats, chickens, geese,turkeys. They are all trained to hotwire as well as field fencing. One is a watcher 2 are patrollers. Their temperaments are very different. 2 pups are dominant, one is not dominant but is not "passive" either, but is showing great promise as a guardian. Out of the two that are dominant one is a highly confident dominant with no issues whatsoever, laid back and easy going. One pup is dominant and very obstinate. She will remain here longer as she is much more difficult in correction. Her correction is all about the poultry. 
Our new Anatolian male is very passive (we CHOSE him because ofthis) I have way too many dominants as guardians so I needed a passive male. Tiggs is as laid back as can be.... yet in his field when there is anything going on he is all over it. He is 5 months old and just recently alerted us to an issue- where we had 2 bucks hooked by a collar and were strangling. If the pup had not gone nuts we would have 2 dead goats.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 17, 2014)

Not feeling that this choice is a good one.  Will keep looking. Thank you for your help


----------

